# cable dvi/hdmi et le son?



## millie (15 Août 2006)

bonjour,

j'ai branché mon mbp sur la tv lcd par un cable dvi/hdmi et je n'ai le son que par le mac.
est-ce normal? y-a t'il une manip à faire?

merci.


----------



## BigEdison (15 Août 2006)

Bonjour, c'est tout a fait normal, la prise DVI ne sort que de la video, pour le son il faut le récupérer par la sortie audio


----------



## millie (15 Août 2006)

merci, je vais me procurer un autre cable, ça va être sympa un cable de plus dans le salon, j'en connais une qui va rigoler.


----------



## remiP5 (17 Août 2006)

peux tu me donner le nom exacte du cable que tu as acheté et le prix car je compte réaliser la même opération que toi


----------

